# DTL ease of use



## eboo (15/2/22)

Hi Guys

I posted a similar thread in newbies corner sub forum.
Reposting here as I think it is more appropriate.
I used to vape many years ago. Im looking for a DTL disposable or very easy to use all in one with no or very little nicotine that is a good DTL device.
I have tried the airscream airspop disposable freezy grape which I enjoyed. Would really like a non nicotine DTL similar to that. 

I don't have and tankz or mods

Can you recommend something for me. This will be used very casually so I don't intend to spend alot of money on it.

Any info or recommendations are welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (16/2/22)

Unfortunately such a disposable does not exist in DTL, only MTL. Closest you will get is a disposable tank that you fill with your preferred juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (16/2/22)

If you're looking for a pod system then the Uwell Caliburn V4 has excellent reputation. Not a disposable system but close enough...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## eboo (16/2/22)

Will definitely have a look at the caliburn v4,

Would also look at any other recommendations for pods/pens that are easy to use, maintain and leak free.

If I do go for the caliburn v4 and wanna do DL, what type of liquid would you recommend and is there a specific config I should use on the caliburn?


Also anyone has any experience with the the smok Nord v4 80w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/2/22)

eboo said:


> Will definitely have a look at the caliburn v4,
> 
> Would also look at any other recommendations for pods/pens that are easy to use, maintain and leak free



Have a look at the Univapo range as well (Miso and Kipo).

@StompieZA 
@vicTor 
@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (16/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> Unfortunately such a disposable does not exist in DTL, only MTL. Closest you will get is a disposable tank that you fill with your preferred juice.


Wotofo does do both MTL and DL disposables!

https://disposable.wotofo.com/products/wotofo-airy-vape-pen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/22)

eboo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I posted a similar thread in newbies corner sub forum.
> Reposting here as I think it is more appropriate.
> ...


Simular draw to the Pops. Refillable and replaceable coil. (slightly more restricted, barely noticeable) 
@StompieZA
@vicTor
@JurgensSt
Can sort you out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (17/2/22)

Ditto on the above

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## eboo (17/2/22)

Chatting to jurgens

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (17/2/22)

Can't go wrong there then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

